# Raccoon dog breeders



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Does anyone know of any Raccoon dog breeders in the uk? Preferably the south. 
Thanks!


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

Have you tried this Facebook group  
https://www.facebook.com/groups/396907873692699/


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

We do have some members with raccoon dogs, as I've seen pups advertised on here.


----------



## genevie (Jul 12, 2011)

Oh I believe there are also some older ones on Preloved atm too, not sure if they're still available anymore but a while back there were a pair in Portsmouth looking for a home. So if you're open to a rescue, there's always that option.


----------



## Daisyy (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the page link, thats great  
I'm not looking for a rescue as I want to raise it up to be as tame as possible, and from what others have told me and research it seems to be pretty impossible to tame a raccoon dog set in its ways!

I'm after a breeder, I think most people selling them are shops in the classified. 

Thanks!


----------

